# power consumption : 101.58% TDP , should i worry ?



## zain (Nov 3, 2016)

i have gtx 1070 , i7 4th gen, 16gb ram , z97hd3 board, and corsair 750 power supply.
every game i am playing stops working after 15 to 30 min of game play , after monitoring from GPU-z i found out my gpu temperature hits max at 58 c and 70 c during gaming which is pretty normal.
but after game stops working when i switched to GPU-z it mentioned power consumption : 101.58% at max.
is this some thing to worry about ? or is my power supply to blame for game stop working ?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2016)

That's perfectly fine, GPU-Z reports when a GPU increases its power consumption to hit higher boost clocks.

Looking at your system, power usage shouldn't be a problem. Fully loaded I doubt your PC uses much more than 400 Watts. I'd look elsewhere for your game crashing problems.

It could be any number of things: drivers, CPU instability, RAM instability, corrupt game files. Could be worth checking CPU temps. 70C is fine on a GPU.


----------



## JalleR (Nov 3, 2016)

No 101,58 is fine.. cards can usually go to 120% without any problems if you let them..

So it is not the reason for your crashes..


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 3, 2016)

That isn't the reason for your crashes, agreed. What happens when it hits 100%+ is the clockspeeds lower. 

What do you mean by 'stops working'? What does that mean? Blue screen? Freeze?


----------



## zain (Nov 3, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> That isn't the reason for your crashes, agreed. What happens when it hits 100%+ is the clockspeeds lower.
> 
> What do you mean by 'stops working'? What does that mean? Blue screen? Freeze?




STOPS WORKING :
game hangs randomly and nothing works.. i manually press crtl+alt+del to open task manager which says (not responding) in front of the game app. and when i press win+d, there i see notification of i.e farcry 4 has stopped working or call of duty 4 has stopped working with single press button of (close progam).



RCoon said:


> That's perfectly fine, GPU-Z reports when a GPU increases its power consumption to hit higher boost clocks.
> 
> Looking at your system, power usage shouldn't be a problem. Fully loaded I doubt your PC uses much more than 400 Watts. I'd look elsewhere for your game crashing problems.
> 
> It could be any number of things: drivers, CPU instability, RAM instability, corrupt game files. Could be worth checking CPU temps. 70C is fine on a GPU.



Dear friend,
how can i check which hardware might be causing this ? i am using windows 7 64bit which i have refreshed multiple times to remove the doubt of corrupt Os but problem exists. plus i have tried multiple versions of graphics card driver to see if specific driver is causing problem, recently i have updated it to most recent update by nvidia for my graphics card, still problem exists.

one out of 12 crashes is caused by driver stopped responding.. it says like driver stopped and recovered , some thing like that, but its very rare.

i have tried removing the casing cover for more cooling , changing graphics card fan speed to 100% fixed too.

I have used same game files on office pc and its works fine .. so game files are ok..


----------



## JalleR (Nov 3, 2016)

Sounds like it is the GFX has a hardware defect,

But you can use CPU stresstest to test Cpu: Intel burnin test (but there is alot to use)

And the test in GPU-Z ( the question mark bisides the bus interface info) or Furmark for the GFX


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2016)

JalleR said:


> or Furmark for the GFX



Please DON'T do that!!


----------



## zain (Nov 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Please DON'T do that!!





JalleR said:


> Sounds like it is the GFX has a hardware defect,
> 
> But you can use CPU stresstest to test Cpu: Intel burnin test (but there is alot to use)
> 
> And the test in GPU-Z ( the question mark bisides the bus interface info) or Furmark for the GFX



i have attached a picture named ImediateafterGameCrash .. i see no reason why game keeps on crashing ..


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 3, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What do you mean by 'stops working'? What does that mean? Blue screen? Freeze?


----------



## zain (Nov 3, 2016)

STOPS WORKING :
game hangs randomly and nothing works.. i manually press crtl+alt+del to open task manager which says (not responding) in front of the game app. and when i press win+d, there i see notification of i.e farcry 4 has stopped working or call of duty 4 has stopped working with single press button of (close progam).


----------



## xorbe (Nov 3, 2016)

You guys should charge for tech support, that would put an end to the poster that trolls you in circles.


----------



## peche (Nov 3, 2016)

JalleR said:


> Furmark for the GFX


are you nutz? furmark sucks... try better valley bench or futuremark... 

freeze i guess.... and crash...



zain said:


> STOPS WORKING :
> game hangs randomly and nothing works.. i manually press crtl+alt+del to open task manager which says (not responding) in front of the game app. and when i press win+d, there i see notification of i.e farcry 4 has stopped working or call of duty 4 has stopped working with single press button of (close progam).


have you ever tried to unisntall and fresh install VGA drivers, in this scenario Nivida drivers and experience, and do a bench or game?

Regards,


----------



## Flow (Nov 3, 2016)

Some things to try:
make sure bios settings are correct. Especially ram timings and voltage.
Also make sure your clocks are set correctly, for cpu and gpu.

You can stress your cpu and ram with prime95, this usually does a good job in stressing your system.
There are linpack, intelburntest and aidi64 tests to stress your whole system.

Do not use furmark whomever tells you to do. It can permanently damage your videocard.
Having said that, I use furmark custom test in a 720p window with gpuz monitoring temps. It will do a short loop and show if your clocks will drop or maintain their settings. Furthermore it will show if your gpu can handle alot of stress in a short time.
However, there are much better and safer ways to test your card. A run of 3dmark can also show if there are problems.

Goodluck.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 3, 2016)

zain said:


> STOPS WORKING :
> game hangs randomly and nothing works.. i manually press crtl+alt+del to open task manager which says (not responding) in front of the game app. and when i press win+d, there i see notification of i.e farcry 4 has stopped working or call of duty 4 has stopped working with single press button of (close progam).


What do your logs say? Anything?


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 3, 2016)

Do not worry about 101 %. I have modet power target in bios on my Zotac GTX 970 GPU´s from 106 to 119 % and when max overclock i have seen them hit up to 130 % and yet they live strong today even after almost 2 years of abuse. And my cards are even based on reference desing and not a after marked oc card.

In short: do not worry at all


----------



## alucasa (Nov 3, 2016)

People bricking GPU with BIOS flashing.
People ruining GPU with furmark.

Someone must be held responsible for spreading fud.


----------

